# Asus P5W Dh Deluxe mit Intel CORE2Quad Q9550



## dome206 (26. August 2008)

Hallo Liebes Forum
Ich wollte euch allen fragen ob dieser Prozessor Intel CORE2Quad Q9550
Mit meinen mainboard laufen würde. Asus P5W Dh Deluxe.

Lg


----------



## QQQQQ966 (26. August 2008)

dome206 am 26.08.2008 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Liebes Forum
> Ich wollte euch allen fragen ob dieser Prozessor Intel CORE2Quad Q9550
> Mit meinen mainboard laufen würde. Asus P5W Dh Deluxe.
> 
> Lg


mit aktuellem bios gehe ich davon aus


----------



## Xmxmaster (26. August 2008)

QQQQQ966 am 26.08.2008 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> dome206 am 26.08.2008 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du kannst dir einfach das Programm cpuz runterladen damit kannst du schauen welchen sockel du genau hast und dann musst du nur noch vergleichen aber ich glaube die meisten Mainbords haben inzwischen 775 und das haben auch die meisten quad cores.
Und sonst musst du noch drauf achten wenn du dir ein quad core besorgst die laufen nur mit vista oder xp profesionnel.
Es funktionier auch angeblich mit dem normalen xp aber dazu bracuht man dann ein bestimmten patch aber davon hab ich nur mal gehört ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen


----------



## Xmxmaster (26. August 2008)

also ich konnte nciht rausfinden ob das passt aber wenn du das Programm cpuz benutzt und dein Mainbord eine Fertigung mit 45nm hat und den Sockel 775 müsste es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## dome206 (26. August 2008)

Xmxmaster am 26.08.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich konnte nciht rausfinden ob das passt aber wenn du das Programm cpuz benutzt und dein Mainbord eine Fertigung mit 45nm hat und den Sockel 775 müsste es eigentlich klappen.



Erstmal danke für die antworten, ich habe vista 32 mit 4gb ram, laut asus sollte es laufen mit der neue bios version aber habe auch vieles negatives gehört und suche jemand der das gleiche mainboard hat und villeicht erfahrungen hat mit den 45mm cpu.
Die Mainboardversion ist 1.6


----------



## GraKaOC (26. August 2008)

dome206 am 26.08.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Xmxmaster am 26.08.2008 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, hier ist die Liste der unterstützten CPUs mit den jeweiligen Bios-Versionen.
http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=de-de&model=P5W DH Deluxe

Dort kannst du sehen, dass der Q9550 auch mit dem neuestem Stepping C1 ab dem Bios 2704 unterstützt wird. Das Update ist sehr einfach, solange man alles richtig macht auch ungefährlich. Lade dir einfach das Bios 2704 runter, speichere es auf einem USB-Stick, gehe Ins Bios und benutze das eigens von Asus angefertigte Bios-update tool. 
(hab gleiches Board mit Intel E5200 am laufen/ sig)

Gruß


----------



## dome206 (26. August 2008)

Hi

Danke für die Antwort, habe sogar die version 2801 installiert, dan müsste es klappen hoffentlich.

lg dome


----------



## Xmxmaster (26. August 2008)

wenn es nicht funktioniert kaufste dir halt ein neues mainbord 
kannst du bitte reinschreiben wenns funktioniert würde mich interessieren


----------



## dome206 (27. August 2008)

Xmxmaster am 26.08.2008 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es nicht funktioniert kaufste dir halt ein neues mainbord
> kannst du bitte reinschreiben wenns funktioniert würde mich interessieren



Der prozessor sollte heute oder morgen kommen, werde dan berichten ganz sicher


----------



## HanFred (21. September 2008)

das interessiert mich auch, da ich das tolle board gerne behalten möchte.
eine nützliche seite ist noch diese hier:
http://mapesh-online.de/html/p5w_dh_deluxe.html
und noch ein guter foren-thread:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=311260



ps: ist es ein schlechtes zeichen, dass nichts mehr berichtet wurde?


----------



## franzes (22. September 2008)

HanFred am 21.09.2008 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> das interessiert mich auch, da ich das tolle board gerne behalten möchte.
> eine nützliche seite ist noch diese hier:
> http://mapesh-online.de/html/p5w_dh_deluxe.html
> und noch ein guter foren-thread:
> ...



Bei mir läuft der Q9550 stabil. Habe das gute P5W DH (Rev. C0 / Bios 2801) auf FSB 360MHz gestellt, das macht einen CPU-Takt von 3,064GHz. Damit kann ich mein lahmes Memory (4 1GB Riegel PC2-6400) etwas kompensieren, denn das Abschalten von Hyperpath 3 ist Pflicht!! Ansonsten konnte ich die Mühle nie stabil kriegen. Der Speicher hatte auch schon bei meinem Core2 Duo beim OC Probleme gemacht.
Man kann hier sicher noch feinschleifen, aber die Stabilität möchte ich nicht gefährden!


----------



## HanFred (25. September 2008)

franzes am 22.09.2008 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir läuft der Q9550 stabil. Habe das gute P5W DH (Rev. C0 / Bios 2801) auf FSB 360MHz gestellt, das macht einen CPU-Takt von 3,064GHz. Damit kann ich mein lahmes Memory (4 1GB Riegel PC2-6400) etwas kompensieren, denn das Abschalten von Hyperpath 3 ist Pflicht!! Ansonsten konnte ich die Mühle nie stabil kriegen. Der Speicher hatte auch schon bei meinem Core2 Duo beim OC Probleme gemacht.
> Man kann hier sicher noch feinschleifen, aber die Stabilität möchte ich nicht gefährden!


von Hyperpath 3 habe ich noch nie was gehört, danke allerdings für den hinweis. ich habe mich bereits gewundert, warum ich den E6600 nur bis 2,88GHz stabil laufen lassen kann.


----------



## Lemovo (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe jetzt meine Hardware ein wenig aufgerüstet.

Vorher
MDT 2x1024 667 
Grafikkarte: PoV 7950 GT 

Nachher
Speicher: 2x2 GB Kit XP28000 von Mushkin 5-5-5-15 2,1v
Grafikkarte: XFX GTx 260 BE 666

Board ist ein Asus P5W-DH Deluxe (aktuelle BIOS Version 2801) mit einem Core 2 Duo E6600...

Bis hier hin lief alles ohne Probleme. 

Jetzt hab die CPU gegen einen Q9550 getauscht (E0), laut Asus freigegeben und bekomme dauernd Bluescreens. Runtergeladene Dateien, wie z.b der Nvidia Treiber ist ständig fehlerhaft (korrupte Datei). Ich habe die Vermutumg, dass es am Speicher liegt. Werde nachher mal den alten speicher in verbindung mit der neuen Graka under CPU testen.

Die Festplatten habe ich alles schon mit checkdisk geprüft. Alles ohne Fehler.

Die BIOS Einstellung stehen auf Auto. Hatte auch schon Manuell (alles laut Hersteller RAM 5-5-5-15 2,1V, CPU auf 333MHZ belassen) eingestellt aber da lief es garnicht. Hypertreading habe ich deaktiviert...
Lasse jetzt gerade Sisoft drüber laufen... mittlerweile 2 x abgestürzt ohn BS. beim Anmelden kommt dann aber die Meldung, dass das System nach einem schweren Fehler neugestartet wurde. 

In aktuellen Spielen, wie GTA habe ich seltsame Grafikeffekte das Wasser sieht aus wie eine Folie und in unregelmäßigen abständen kommen seltsame Töne aus meinen Lautsprechern.

Ich bin gerade ein wenig Verwirrt. Wäre schön wenn mir Jemand helfen könnte

Ich habe mal die unterschiedlichen Reports online gestellt. Vielleicht könnt ihr was mit anfangen...

www.lemovo.de/cpuz.htm
www.lemovo.de/cpuz2.htm
www.lemovo.de/cpuz3.htm


----------

